
Now Windows 10 Has C, B, and D Updates. What Is Microsoft Smoking? - Alupis
https://www.howtogeek.com/398226/now-windows-10-has-c-b-and-d-updates.-what-is-microsoft-smoking/amp/
======
cixin
A bit weird but they also used to do "Service Packs" which seemed reasonable.
Do they still plan to do service packs or this the new way forward?

